# Advice on dehydrating



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Do I really need to shell out the cash for a dehydrator or is there a more cost effective way to go about it? And if I should shell out the money what dehydrator would you all recommend?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It can be done in the oven, but them temps tend ta be a bit high an it ain't real efficient.

Dehydrators ain't all that expensive, I got a American Harvest (garden model ifin I remember right). Had it fer years an still works real well.

Once ya get started ya tend ta use it lots. I dry stuff alomost ever weekend. Personally, I thin they be a great investment.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

You can build your own dehydrator. There are plans throughout the interwebs or you can buy one. 
I got one for a friend last Christmas for $60.00 off Amazon an American Harvest or Nesco. Some people here use them and swear by them. I have 3 Excaliburs I like them very much and would recommend them if you can swing it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I got a American Harvest (garden model ifin I remember right). Had it fer years an still works real well.


I have 3 of them. The first 2 were $80.00 each. The third I picked up last year on clearance for $50.00. The oldest one is 5 years old and still going strong and it's been used hard. The oven method is not very efficient and heats up your house in the summer when you're trying to keep it cool.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, the oven method perty much sucks. 

Ifin ya keep yer eyes open at yard sales an second hand stores ya can sumtimes pick up a use one. I'd be sure it got a fan though. Some a them cheap ones don't an ya gotta rotate trays. That be a pain in the buns. Ones whith fans dry more evenly I thin.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

some one once told me that the Indians would string corn and other small things, then hang them to dry. think a small dehydrator would be easier.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Check the thrift stores around you. I have bought two brand new ones still in package in the last couple weeks, one for $5 and another for $13. If you have to wait a little that's ok. Heads up I got Jerky seasoning last night at Walmart for $1 each, they go for $5 in the fall.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

My sister-in-law picked one up at a yard sale for me for all of $5. It doesn't have a temp control and occasionally I have issues with it not turning on, but it works for me, especially since she gave it to me for free.


----------



## bastisolen (Mar 15, 2013)

Drinking lots of water is really a great way out of dehydration... Milk Cocktail with Banana seems to be an ideal food to take in too. It's healthy and can give more energy to the body.


----------

